# كتب ابالغه العربيه للدكتور صبرى بولص



## ابويحيى المصرى (8 مارس 2008)

اسئلكم المساعده فى ايجاد كتب بالغه العربيه للدكتور صبرى بولص فى علم التبريد والتكييف


----------



## ابويحيى المصرى (8 مارس 2008)

اسئل الله ان يبارك لكم وان يذيدكم من العلم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (8 مارس 2008)

*اهلا بك معـــنا في كوكبة المهندسين العرب*

اهلا بك اخي الفاضل المهندس أبو يحيي

مرحبا بك معنا عضوا جديدا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخاصة قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء المتميز دائما

اخي الفاضل اليك كتاب المهندس صبري بولس في تكييف الهواء بأستخدام الطاقة الشمسية 

تفضل بالدخول 
اضغط هــــــنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/28030684...ew_Folder.html

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ​المصدر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71535.html​


----------



## عبدالرحمن عراق (9 مارس 2008)

رجاءا اريد مراجع عربية عن تكييف السيارات وياريت تكون حديثة


----------



## pora (9 مارس 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or

ياريت يتم وضع لينك اخر


----------



## المنتسب (9 مارس 2008)

الرررررررررررررررررررررررررابط مش شغال يامحمد ليه حطيطه ليه يامحمد وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## محتسب (9 مارس 2008)

ما شاء الله فقط نحتاج الى القرار السياسي


----------



## osamamatar (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (12 مارس 2008)

اخى ابو يحيى 00000 بالنسبه للتبريد انصحكم باستخدام كتاب التبريد التقنى به كل ما تحتاجه فى التبريد


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (12 مارس 2008)

:63: اخى ابو يحيى 00000 بالنسبه للتبريد انصحكم باستخدام كتاب التبريد التقنى به كل ما تحتاجه فى التبريد


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (26 أبريل 2008)

الرابط مش شغال ليه لو حد يعرف يقول وشكرا


----------



## 000403 (30 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم مجهود جبار تقبل مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## amr fathy (15 مايو 2008)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## sosodeep (24 مايو 2008)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## benadem (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم. اليكم هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/41275370/f6f6228c/air_conditioning_1.html


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (26 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وثبت على الحق خطاكم


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع :56::56::56:
ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين:77::77::75::75:


----------



## صديق القمر (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخ benadem على الرابط ...


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## zide (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## عماربغدادي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اني عندي كل الكتب لصبري بولص


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## 000403 (29 أبريل 2009)

قـال سفيان الثــوري - رحمــه اللــه :- 
( مــن سُــر بالدنيــا .. نُـــزع خــوف الأخــرة من قلبــه )​






شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور​


----------



## ستارمطلك (7 يوليو 2009)

i need any book for r404 plessssss


----------



## alaa_84 (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 يوليو 2009)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 يوليو 2009)

تحية خاصة ل 000403 
وهو بيعرف ليش
والله بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفتح عليك


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (8 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب*​


----------



## ياسر شعبان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

هـ - درجة الحرارة الحرجـة (Critical temperature)
يجب أن تكون درجة الحرارة الحرجة لمائع التبريد أكبر بكثير من درجة حرارة التكثيف المحتملة والتى تتوقف قيمتها على درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجى.

و - درجة حرارة الطرد الأدياباتيكية (Adiabatic discharge temperature)
يجب أن تكون درجة حرارة طرد أبخرة الموائع من الضواغط متوسطة وذلك لتجنب تسخين الضواغط، أو تحلل زيوت التزييت بها، والعمل على عدم أرتفاع درجة حرارة الجو المحيط


ز - الطاقة الكامنة للتبخير (Latent heat of evaporation)
يفضل أن تكون الطاقة الكامنة لتبخير موائع التبريد كبيرة وذلك لزيادة التأثير التبريدى لكل كيلو جرام من مائع التبريد وبالتالى خفض القدرة اللازمة لسريانه لنفس سعة التبريد.



ح - الحجم النوعى (Specific volume)
يفضل أن يكون الحجم النوعى لبخار مائع التبريد صغير وذلك للعمل على زيادة سعة الضاغط، خفض أزاحة الكباس واستخدام وحدات صغيرة.

ط - إذابـة الزيـت (Oil misciplity)
يفضل عدم إذابة زيت التزيت فى مائع التبريد ليسهل فصله بعد عملية الأنضغاط وأرجاعة إلى الضاغط.

ى - بخـار المـاء (Water vapor)
يجب عدم تواجد بخار الماء حراً أو داخلاً فى التركيب الكيميائى لموائع التبريد وذلك لأن تجمد بخار الماء يؤدى إلى أنسداد الأماكن الضيقة مثل الأنبوبة الشعرية وصمام التمدد.


ك - اللزوجـة (Viscosity)
يفضل أن تكون لزوجة موائع التبريد صغيرة وذلك لتسهيل سريانه وخفض فاقد الضغط خلال المواسير.

ل - الحرارة النوعيـة (Specific heat)
يفضل أن تكون الحرارة النوعية لموائع التبريد صغيرة للطور السائل وكبيرة للطور الغازى وذلك لزيادة التأثير التبريدى مع استخدام التبريد الدونىوخفض درجة تحميص البخار خلال المبادل الحرارى.

م - معامل أنتقال الحرارة (Heat transfer coefficient)
يفضل ان يكون معامل إنتقال الحرارة كبير لتحسين أداء المبخرات والمكثفات وبالتالى خفض أبعادها.


ن - المتانة الكهربية (Dielectric strength)
يفضل أن تكون موائع التبريد غير موصلة للكهرباء خاصة مع الضواغط محكمة القفل والتى فيها تكون مائع التبريد فى حالة تلامس مباشر مع مكونات الموتور.
* هذا وعند اختيار مائع التبريد لا يمكن الأخذ فى الاعتبار كل الخواص الطبيعية والحرارية السابقة فقط، بل يجب اعتبار ا لخواص التى تؤدى إلى خفض حجم، وزن وسعر معدات التبريد، علاوة على أمكانية الحصول على موائع التبريد الرخيصة والغير مؤثرة على طبقة الأوزون. ويعطى الجدول (1) الخواص الطبيعية لبعض موائع التبريد. هذا وتعتبر استخدامات موائع التبريد متعددة وتتم عند درجات حرارة مختلفة ولا يوجد مائع واحد يصلح لكل الاستخدامات.


وشكررااا من ساهم في هذاا


----------



## ناجى233 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام محمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمو يا معلم 
الف شكر ع هالملف الحلو


----------

